# New Balsa Strop, need your input



## stereo.pete (Apr 19, 2014)

Alright folks,

I picked up a beautiful 4x4x12 inch block of balsa wood. I intend to do a 4 sided strop and I am looking for any compounds that you would recommend. One side for sure will be chromium oxide, but I am unsure as to what I should use on the other sides. What do the experts have to say?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 21, 2014)

Pete I used HA boron Carbide works amazing on the harder stainless steels. Just one light stroke on either side coming off a dry takenono 6K strop bring sharp edges sticky again. 

Does anybody know what the difference between boron carbide and chromium oxide as it relates to knife sharpening?


----------



## daskooka (Apr 21, 2014)

Are you going to add leather or use the balsa itself?


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 21, 2014)

daskooka said:


> Are you going to add leather or use the balsa itself?



Balsa by itself, I currently have a leather and felt strop, I wanted to try balsa as a medium for many different compounds.


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 21, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Pete I used HA boron Carbide works amazing on the harder stainless steels. Just one light stroke on either side coming off a dry takenono 6K strop bring sharp edges sticky again.
> 
> Does anybody know what the difference between boron carbide and chromium oxide as it relates to knife sharpening?


Chromium oxide is a little softer than boron carbide. I have both. I tend to use boron carbide more especially on harder steels, but I'd be lying if I said I could feel a big difference on most knives. Maybe a better sharpener...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the FB Mike!


----------



## Benuser (Apr 22, 2014)

IIRC Cr2O3 has a round structure leaving a smooth finish, not the bitiest edge. Size is something like .5 micron. I use it with soft carbons.
You may consider the use of Cr2O3 as acrylic artist's paint, olive green, water soluble, unexpensive.


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks guys, I ordered .5 Chromium Oxide as well as some Boron Carbide spray to go along with my diamond spray.


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 22, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Thanks for the FB Mike!



you want to try some side by side?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the offer my friend. I've got enough stropping compounds and materials. I'm trying to nail down a consistent process and stropping on a high grit dry stone followed by felt/leather or balsa has been working well.


----------



## mark76 (Apr 24, 2014)

Are these compounds safe on kitchen knives? Or do you wash them thoroughly after stropping?

I mostly use diamond spray (0.5 mu). At least it's not poisonous.


----------



## rick alen (Apr 24, 2014)

Cubic Boron Nitride, CBN, is harder than BC and is said to be the best for knife sharpening by a number who've tried it, allegedly even faster than diamond and leaving a better edge. US Products sells it rather inexpensive compared to what HA offers in other compounds. It comes fairly diluted even in the highest concentration offered, but allowing it to settle for a few days and pouring-off/siphoning the excess will get it good and concentrated. I'm still overthinking how I will use it so can't offer any opinion or advice on it at this time.

Rick


----------



## GeneH (Apr 24, 2014)

rick alen said:


> Cubic Boron Nitride, CBN, is harder than BC and is said to be the best for knife sharpening by a number who've tried it, allegedly even faster than diamond and leaving a better edge. US Products



That would be http://www.us-products.com/home.html. Thanks for the heads-up, Rick. I am thinking of moving from 1 micron to 5 or 10 micron - seems I like a more toothy edge, or is the substrate that really counts, like this hard balsa?


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 24, 2014)

Boron, diamond, chromium and plain.


----------



## rick alen (Apr 25, 2014)

GeneH said:


> That would be http://www.us-products.com/home.html. Thanks for the heads-up, Rick. I am thinking of moving from 1 micron to 5 or 10 micron - seems I like a more toothy edge, or is the substrate that really counts, like this hard balsa?



I don't know that the substrate matters much, accept in terms of convenience, and as I understand balsa cleans up easier than leather. I have a bunch of it left from my RC glider and power building days.

Rick


----------



## rick alen (Apr 25, 2014)

sorry for the repost


----------

